
The Future of Interaction - aaronbrethorst
https://furbo.org/2019/05/28/the-future-of-interaction/
======
neogodless
This title put me into one mindset, which was not at all the right one for the
article. At least, I don't think so. I think there exists interaction outside
of the Apple ecosystem.

First, I think you probably have to have read and understood this prerequisite
article about Marzipan - [https://blog.iconfactory.com/2019/05/what-to-expect-
from-mar...](https://blog.iconfactory.com/2019/05/what-to-expect-from-
marzipan/)

Then, you probably have to live, breathe and dream within the Apple ecosystem.

Then you can read this article about plans and musings about what might come
to pass, particularly with Apple's plans to enter augmented reality (AR).

I would suggest that we will not correctly predict the "future" of interaction
until it becomes the present, but I do think thoughtful attempts to create
great new experiences through technology are interesting.

------
burlesona
It’s probably more accurate to call this article “the future of UI/UX
development on Apple platforms.”

That said, I enjoyed the read. I think that HTML + CSS has always been a nice
way to lay out and design a screen, even though there are real limits to what
you can do in a browser versus native software.

The idea of future Apple platforms having something a bit like CSS with media
queries to define how views should display - and more interestingly, behave -
across multiple platforms, is pretty neat.

~~~
thrower123
Didn't we already try this and find the results to be kind of... meh? I
suppose if Apple makes their own version of WPF and UWP, people will jump on
it and decide it's great now, but I'm pretty pessimistic that you can scale
the same UI/UX across real computers, tablets, phones, TVs, gaming systems,
etc etc without getting a subpar common-denominator experience.

